
Show HN: PrefaceCSS – A CSS Boilerplate for Minimalists - giancarlostoro
https://github.com/cluzier/PrefaceCSS
======
ahpearce
I've been looking for something like this. I really dig the aesthetic. Great
job!

~~~
giancarlostoro
Hey thanks, I'm not the author, but I did contribute a bit by fixing up some
of the README based on my experience, I'm friends with the author and have
relayed your message. I'll see if he can join HN and comment.

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask, I will get you answers.

